# Does Anyone Know if Quinoa 'grain' is Ok to Feed Goats?



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

My husband is gluten intolerant. I bought a huge bag of Quinoa grain that I planned on using but we do not like the taste of it as it taste rather 'grassy'. So I have this bag and was wondering if anyone knew if it was safe for goats to eat.. to mix in with their alfalfa pellets. It is tiny little round seed like grains.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't see why not try a bit mixed in...?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would think it would be ok.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh quinoa is SO good. I think it tastes nutty. Sorry the stuff you got wasnt as good. I dont see how it wouldnt hurt the goats to eat a lil bit of it.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have never eaten it(picky eater). I do know what it is kind of. If its anything like rice, you may want to cook it first. I know your not supposed to feed rie because of it swelling up. Idk how true it is just what I have heard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Or sprout it before feeding it to the goats.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

did you rinse the quinoa before you cooked it up for yourselves? Quinoa can be bitter if you do not rinse before cooking. Otherwise, it is a yummy, healthy option instead of rice ... and I agree it has a nutty flavor.
Hope you try it again and like it this time. There are endless ways to prepare it ... but if you don't like it, i would think it's great for goats. I have fed it to my chickens and they love it (always cooked).


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. I am not going to cook dinner for my goats.. That's just going too far for me. If I have to cook the stuff before I give it to them, then it isnt worth my time. I won't waste it. I have a hard time throwing out food but just tho't the goats could eat it dry like they do all the other grass seeds that they are consuming.. I will try it again for us. I am learning all sorts of Indian recipes and will try it that way. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I am addicted to a salad I make with quinoa, great summer salad. I cook the quinoa like the directions say, cool it down. Add cherry tomatoes halved, yellow bell pepper, zucchini, green onion, cucumber & any other veggies you might like. I also make a dressing with balsamic vinegar, pepper, salt, pinch of sugar & Italian seasoning. Mix all together and enjoy. =) I hope the next time you make it that you enjoy it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Momma2many said:


> I am addicted to a salad I make with quinoa, great summer salad. I cook the quinoa like the directions say, cool it down. Add cherry tomatoes halved, yellow bell pepper, zucchini, green onion, cucumber & any other veggies you might like. I also make a dressing with balsamic vinegar, pepper, salt, pinch of sugar & Italian seasoning. Mix all together and enjoy. =) I hope the next time you make it that you enjoy it.


I will try that. I had been using it by grinding it into a flour and it was just a bit grassy tasting when used like a flour. I will use it in this way. That sounds good.


----------

